# 510 Connection Cleaning Made Easy



## Darth_V@PER

Haven't really seen anyone mention anything on this topic so thought I would give my tip in cleaning the 510 threads on your mods.

I use a cosmetic bud which you can get from a Clicks. I have not tried any solvents/detergents or chemicals as I don't want to damage the metallic parts on the mod. If you use the thicker part to gently wipe inside the connection it slowly unravels and you can clean the entire inner wall and pin with ease. If you turn the bud around (Pointy Bit) you can clean the thin piece around the centre pin.

I have noticed a huge difference on the performance side once it has been cleaned thoroughly.

Please do let me know if there are any none damaging solvents I could use to assist with the connection cleaning.

Best pics I could find as below

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear

@Darth_V@PER , thank you for this, I have used the same method myself and I do it regulary. As for solvents, I do not use any and have not tried any, so can not suggest anything.

However that being said, what I have used before and it works like a bomb, I have a tube of wipes that I purchased from increadibile corruption for clean pc's and electronics, I use these when I have had a bad leak or if the contacts are really bunged up with gunk.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ohm @johan made thr suggestion of contact cleaner/switch cleaner. My tin is safe to use on electronics so everything gets sprayed and wiped once a week.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@Wayne gotta love the incredible corruptors... Need to get one of those LCD cleaning kits so will definitely give it a bash. 
Those buds are real winners and you can't go wrong with them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@Gazzacpt thanks man will definitely get me some of that switch cleaner... Hmmm got me thinking about thread lube. I'm sure you will know exactly what product I could try


----------



## Gazzacpt

Lube? What lube? Don't need it. Lube attracks dirt and grit. Not good for mod threads that get used all the time.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Ok bad idea then  @Gazzacpt. I won't do anything like that then. Was not sure if people actually used it so it was just a brain F@RT


----------



## Gazzacpt

Darth_V@PER said:


> Ok bad idea then  @Gazzacpt. I won't do anything like that then. Was not sure if people actually used it so it was just a brain F@RT


Valid question. I asked to thats how I know the answer 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Gazzacpt said:


> Valid question. I asked to thats how I know the answer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



I feel better now thanks for that @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

I use Kontakt 60 contact cleaner, which I got from communica (thanks to @johan suggestion). I spray a little onto the cotton bud and give it a good clean.

Makes a huge different.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Thanks for that @BhavZ, I will put a link up HERE for anyone thats looking for some decent contact cleaner from Communica

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

